# Why in the world did Jesus pick Fishermen



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

As disciples? We stink, we lie, we cheat, we drink, we cuss, and most of society thinks we are lazy bums.

Faith is casting a net on the water hoping for a return of something you cannot see or touch at that moment.

So I expect that ordinary fishermen in Jesus time had to have a lot of it -:walkingsm


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I don't know if he picked Fishermen as more he picked the men.

The twelve Apostles of Jesus were a band of ordinary men who were individually chosen by Christ; chosen to become extraordinary men of God who would eventually change the world. In selecting fishermen, a tax collector, and others from common backgrounds, Jesus demonstrated that the things that might seem commonplace to the world are exceptional in His love. The stories of these students have made the Scripture, "I can do all things through Christ which strengtheneth me," (Philippians 4:13) come to life. These followers of Christ were living examples to the Jewish community, and eventually the world, of what God can do through His people and what the plans are for those who follow His Son. Originally known as the twelve disciples or students, they also became Apostles, ones being sent out to carry the Gospel message to the Jews first and then the Gentiles.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

TrueblueTexican, I have wondered the same question many times. Good post...lol.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

The scriptures do not point out why he chose fishermen, but several scriptures refer to fishermen. But it was comparing fishing to the disciple making work. Jesus would make them "fishers of men." Also speaking of the "dragnet" and how a fisherman's net caught wanted and unwanted fish, how the unwanted fish would be culled. Same as the upcoming judgement when whose that are deemed unrighteous will be "culled".


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

*His purpose..*

Now when they saw the boldness of Peter and John, and perceived that they were uneducated,
common men, they were astonished. And they recognized that they had been with Jesus.

Acts 4:13

They were uneducated, common men. Ordinary. They were fisherman!

When Jesus Christ came to our planet, for his closest disciples he did not choose
the wealthy, the powerful, the scholarly, the famous. He chose ordinary men.

This is God's way, isn't it? All through the Bible. God uses ordinary men and 
women, who recognize their inadequacy and hence their desperate need to depend upon
Christ.

You can be too big for God to use. Too big in your own eyes, "too big for your 
britches." But you can never be too small for God to use.

But here's the key: They had been with Jesus. And that made all the difference!
They were transformed. Forever.

Think about the people God used in the Bible. "Abraham was old, Jacob was insecure,
Leah was unattractive, Joseph was abused, Moses stuttered, Gideon was poor, Samson
was codependent, Rahab was immoral, David had an affair and all kinds of family 
problems, Elijah was suicidal, Jeremiah was depressed, Jonah was reluctant, Naomi
was a widow, John the Baptist was eccentric, Peter was impulsive and hot-tempered,
Martha worried, the Samaritan woman had several failed marriages, Zacchaeus was 
unpopular, Thomas had doubts, Paul had poor health, and Timothy was timid. That
is quite a variety of misfits, but God used each of them in his service. He will
use you too if you stop making excuses." (Rick Warren)

Brother Yun, in The Heavenly Man, told his wife Deling, "We are absolutely nothing.
We have nothing to be proud about. We have no abilities and nothing to offer God.
The fact that he chooses to use us is only due to his grace. It has nothing to
do with us. If God should choose to raise up others for his purpose and never 
to use us again we would have nothing to complain about."

God is looking for ordinary people who have been with Jesus. Will you be one of
these ordinary people?


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Nice*

The whole TRUTH and nothing but the Truth !!!


----------

